# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie

## Themis Paraskevas

Yesterday i was listening to random music while holding my mandolin and came up with this. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLM8KXSYTSM

----------

